# Sylvie van der Vaart - At RTL TV Show "The Supertalent", Cologne, Germany 15.11.08 x13



## Tokko (16 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## Stefan24100 (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Buterfly (9 Dez. 2009)

Der einzige Grund wieso man die Sendung ansehen sollte, ist Sylvie


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die schöne Sylvie


----------



## luetten333 (14 Dez. 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## jenoair11 (30 Mai 2010)

sie ist superhübsch !


----------



## Genius (5 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Reason94 (5 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für die pics sylvie ist schon ne hübsche


----------



## pfuscher1111 (5 Okt. 2012)

super danke!


----------



## pupsi21 (5 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Frau, nur schlimme Sendung! :zzzzzz:


----------



## Rheydt (23 Okt. 2012)

was für ein publikumsmagnet...


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2012)

danke vielmals


----------



## Silez (24 Okt. 2012)

silvieshow <3


----------



## Kooljay986 (25 Okt. 2012)

sylvie ist der wahnsinn


----------

